# Liquid Cooling for my PC



## davidandersson (Apr 16, 2010)

*Liquid Cooling*

I have a few problems. The first one is that my graphics card goes up to about 88 degrees Celsius whenever I play Crysis. The other problem is that my fans are quite load when I leave my computer on overnight because it does things such as downloading large files, scanning for viruses etc, and I am fed up with that. I have an Antec Sonata III 500 case, and I was just wondering if it was possible for me to get liquid cooling into it?


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 16, 2010)

I would say replace the thermal paste on the card and get a fan controller fro your fans. Much cheaper than doing a water cooling setup


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 16, 2010)

There is a miniature fan already mounted on the graphics card, and there are multiple fans inside the computer. There is one over the CPU and one at the back of the case.
I was also looking at overclocking my system, so liquid cooling would be nice for that, plus I could get the liquid cooling really cheap.
What brand would people suggest? I have listed options of what I think might be liquid cooling systems, but I'm not sure.

Thermaltake Blue Orb II /ISGC 100 /ISGC 200 /ISGC 400
Noctua NH-U9B-SE2 / U12P-SE2 / C12P/SE14 
Coolermaster Universal Hyper TX3 / 212+

The slashes mean different models I think...


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ None of those are liquid cooling systems. Those are just cpu/gpu coolers


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah... That sucks lol

What are some Liquid Cooling devices?


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 16, 2010)

Im not too good when it comes to liquid cooling. But, the point im trying to make is that your money is not going to be well spent on a liquid cooling system if all you want is a quiet pc out of it. A custom liquid cooling system which, is the only way to go, will cost you atleast $300-400. For $50 you could get a fan controller and some new thermal paste. A fan controller will let you turn down each of your fans at night. Thermal paste will lower your gpu temps.


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 16, 2010)

Sounds pretty good. So where can I get these things? The shop that I get my computer hardware from is called MSY (http://www.msy.com.au/Parts/msy.htm). I have linked the page where the parts are advertised.


----------



## Turbo10 (Apr 16, 2010)

davidandersson said:


> Sounds pretty good. So where can I get these things? The shop that I get my computer hardware from is called MSY (http://www.msy.com.au/Parts/msy.htm). I have linked the page where the parts are advertised.



By the sounds of it you're not completely familiar with pc cooling, i would just upgrade your fans as water cooling is a difficult setup to install. Either risk installing it yourself, get someone else to do it or improve your air cooling


----------



## Aastii (Apr 16, 2010)

The only benefit of water over a decent air cooling is sound. A decent watercooling setup can ofcourse greatly improve temperatures, but why pay $200+ for a loop when you can spend say $100 on a couple of decent HSF's for your CPU and GPU and a few decent case fans?

If you are set on watercooling though, read through this first:

http://www.computerforum.com/35041-liquid-cooling-101-a.html

I'd put up some cooling sollutions and such, but am at college at the moment and near all shopping sites are blocked, so can't really find anything for you I'm afraid


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 16, 2010)

If you're deadset on watercooling, but you're on a budget, I have to suggest the Corsair H50 because it'd fit pretty well in that case and probably give you near the temps that you want.


----------



## Aastii (Apr 16, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> If you're deadset on watercooling, but you're on a budget, I have to suggest the Corsair H50 because it'd fit pretty well in that case and probably give you near the temps that you want.



wouldn't help gpu though 

now I am home, can post some air cooling up (I know they aren't in AUD, but it is just to show the products. Bare in mind, they are cheaper than the water cooling counterparts too)


For the graphics card, either Prolimatech MK-13 or AC xtreme gtx 280

I personally would go for the prolimatech, but, remember that it comes with no fans. It can take 2 120mm fans, but the arctic cooling one comes with fans, very quiet ones at that, so overall will be much cheaper

Rather than having the hot air in the case too, get more case fans in a decent configuration (atleast 1x120mm in front, 1x120mm out back, maybe one out of top if you can)

If you want performance over sound, then get a couple of yate loon 120mm fans. They are fairly loud though, but dirt cheap and move alot of air.

If you'd prefer less sound, SilenX iXtrema Pro are quiet, move a hell of alot of air for the noise they produce, but can be quite pricey.

Because you said that you don't like it being loud at night though, you can also look into getting a fan controller, so at night when it isn't making too much heat and is just sat there, you can turn the fan speeds down so it is quieter, but still moving the hot air out. I'm not going to post one up, you can get a cheap one that just controls the fans, you can get a super expensive one that gives out digital readings for all fans, temps, can control some stupid number of fans and isn't really worth it all that much.


----------



## Fira (Apr 17, 2010)

What I would recommend is air conditioner (the one that you either use a knob or buttons to make hotter or cooler or off) and a small - small-medium size battery powered fan.

Here is where you can get battery powered fans:

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...Battery+powered+fan&_sacat=See-All-Categories

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Battery+powered+fan

Air conditioner I would recommend not too cold just fairly cold enough to feel a cool breeze.

Put the fans away from the computer about say 17 inches and then turn them on to about low-medium (between low and medium) power. Aim the fan at the back of the hardware (monitor, harddrive etc.) to provide cooling this may work I think anyways.

Do the keep the fan(s) on and air conditioner for about atleast 30 minutes before turning off this should be able to keep the computer cool.

If this does not work sorry.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 17, 2010)

Why a battery powered fan? computers have molex/3 pin connections for a reason


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 17, 2010)

There is a few Thermalright coolers that are pretty nice, too.


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm pretty set for a liquid cooling because I want to overclock my computer soon, just because I want to do it and see what it is like. 

My budget for getting a liquid cooling is about 400 Australian Dollars (which is about 370 USD and about 275 Euros), but I'm more set on getting a good cooling system so I'm willing to put much more money than that towards it. 

I read ur post about liquid cooling and I think I have fallen for it. Maybe I've missed it, but I don't think that you mentioned external cooling systems in the detailed descriptions?


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## davidandersson (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I'm pretty steady on an external liquid cooling system. What are some steps from here? I have read in the 101 on liquid cooling that you guys don't like a lot of the kits that are for sale out there. How do I custom assemble a liquid cooling system?


----------



## just a noob (Apr 17, 2010)

I would advise against a Koolance/thermaltake water cooling kit, whatever you do


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 18, 2010)

I had started a threat about liquid cooling, but at the time I wasn't really thinking about it much and was just wondering. Also it seems like there already was a threat called that so I don't think people were bothering to look at the on I posted.
Anyway, I am looking at getting a liquid cooling setup for my pc. I have an Antec Sonata III case and my hardware is in my signature. I would like to get liquid cooling for all parts, not just the CPU, because I am going to overclock it in the near future. Whilst I have read the 101 that had been written about liquid cooling, I found out that the liquid cooling system that I would like to have is one that has an external radiator. I don't think that my case is set up for liquid cooling, so would it be best to manually modify it or just get a case that is meant for liquid cooling?
I looked at the Swiftech website but they aren't really all that clear about what you should get, and also it is just one manufacturer that is ut there, and I'm sure that there are plenty more to choose from. Any advice on what to get and what manufacturer to choose?


----------



## DCIScouts (Apr 18, 2010)

Please do not start a new thread on the same topic, it can easily create confusion on the part of people trying to help.  A moderator can re-name a thread or something along those line for you...  Thanks!


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 18, 2010)

davidandersson said:


> I had started a threat about liquid cooling, but at the time I wasn't really thinking about it much and was just wondering. Also it seems like there already was a threat called that so I don't think people were bothering to look at the on I posted.
> Anyway, I am looking at getting a liquid cooling setup for my pc. I have an Antec Sonata III case and my hardware is in my signature. I would like to get liquid cooling for all parts, not just the CPU, because I am going to overclock it in the near future. Whilst I have read the 101 that had been written about liquid cooling, I found out that the liquid cooling system that I would like to have is one that has an external radiator. I don't think that my case is set up for liquid cooling, so would it be best to manually modify it or just get a case that is meant for liquid cooling?
> I looked at the Swiftech website but they aren't really all that clear about what you should get, and also it is just one manufacturer that is ut there, and I'm sure that there are plenty more to choose from. Any advice on what to get and what manufacturer to choose?



you need to be spacific

everything is

cpu-ram-mobo-gpu-hard drive-psu you are tlaking alot of money!

for someone new do you not think you want to start with just the cpu?


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 18, 2010)

My Graphics card is quite hot at the moment (when using high performance programs it goes up to 88 degrees) which is one of the reasons I will need the GPU in the water cooling system. Also what if I got a liquid cooling system for my CPU and then wanted to also have the rest of my hardware cooled to a higher degree? Would I be able to plug the rest into the first system?
I think at the moment I would be looking at the CPU and the GPU and maybe parts of the motherboard. My hdds and optical drives are fine without any fans on them at the moment (the hdds are at about 22 degrees).
A liquid cooling system would be a one time investment and then I would want to use it for a long time, which is why I am willing to put as much money towards it as it will need...


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 18, 2010)

Maybe I'll post a list of parts that I am considering:

*Radiator* ~$57
Swiftech is the way to go here I would say. There are 3 possibilities here. There is 1 fan radiator, 2 fan radiator and a 3 fan radiator. If I am running a lot of hardware and I am going to overclock I would say the 2 or 3 fan radiator is the way to go, but I am undecided on which one, as there isn't a lot of price difference. 

*Reservoir * ~$26
This is easy. There are soem options here, but really it's just a place for the liquid to sit at, so I think the obvious choice is the simple Swiftech MCRES-Micro Hi-Flo Reservoir (SFF) - 3/8 & 1/2in. The other options seem too fancy to me. (list of options for the reservoir)

*Pump* ~$85
Again most of the options are swiftech. The rest of the products available here seem to have less information which shows a lack of commitment by the company in my eyes. In this case I can't decide between the Swiftech MCP355 3/8in Water Pump

*Waterblocks* ~$no idea 
Here is were I'm stuck. There are millions of options here from every brand. Here is a link to the different brands and then the sub options that are available: Waterblocks
Anyway, I have looked at this some more. I have found this water block for my CPU: APOGEE™ Drive
For my GPU: Komodo GTX275-P897 unfortunately I only found this on the swiftech website (125 dollars!!!)
hdd: Thermaltake Aquabay M4 HDD Waterblock (not sure about this one though, do I really need it?)
RAM: don't think it is needed
Motherboard: I'm guessing that the clock would need cooling... But I can't find block for that.

*Tubing, Clamps etc.* ~$50
I'm guessing this just depends on the other hardware and what I want in colors. But the link to the options is here: Tubing
The same with the clamps etc.

*Fans* ~$60 (for good fans)
Here I would have to get 2/3 depending on the radiator. What are some good brands for fans?

PS: This setup, excluding the water blocks, will cost around 275 dollars, but the water blocks seem very expensive.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 18, 2010)

It's kind of a strange list ^^ but the end price is about right... a custom loop gets a little pricy.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 18, 2010)

I would advise you to shop at Sidewinder Computers instead of Xoxide
Cpu block take your pick
Pump
Radiator
Fans
And for your Gpu, you're going to want something like a gpu core block only, and ramsinks on the ram


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 18, 2010)

What about a reservoir?

I'll start getting parts soon, this will be quit fun I recon...

Do you have any suggestions on a gpu cooler? Because the one I found on the swiftech website was 125 dollars, which is a lot in my eyes, since the cpu cooler is half that...

Also your suggested website charges a lot for the shipping because they don't have a cheep option for international shipping. The cheapest I found is 28 dollars, whereas on the xoixide website they offer 5 dollar shipping... I'm just trying them out by ordering a reservoir so that I will be more sure about the website when I start ordering more expensive stuff...


----------



## just a noob (Apr 19, 2010)

davidandersson said:


> What about a reservoir?
> 
> I'll start getting parts soon, this will be quit fun I recon...
> 
> ...



Whatever, it's your money, not mine


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 19, 2010)

davidandersson said:


> What about a reservoir?
> 
> I'll start getting parts soon, this will be quit fun I recon...
> 
> ...



If you are in AU you should use Pc Case Gear:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207_160


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 19, 2010)

They seem good, but the only thing that I'm still missing is the waterblocks which are hard and expensive to get. Not a lot of resellers offer them, neither does pccasegear. They all offer the CPU waterblock for i7 but not for quad, and the only other place than swiftechs website I have found the correct GPU cooling device is on ebay...

Would anybody be interested if I made an article about how I installed the liquid cooling system with pictures? Or has that been done?


----------



## just a noob (Apr 19, 2010)

Cpu block(should come with a backplate)
gpu block(provided that yours is reference)


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 19, 2010)

just a noob said:


> Cpu block(should come with a backplate)
> gpu block(provided that yours is reference)



Full copper block is same price:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_879&products_id=13867


----------



## Gabe63 (Apr 20, 2010)

This will sound like I am making a joke but think about it. 

If what you plan to do costs more then this is the answer. Sell the GTX 275 for $150 and buy a 5850 for $300. You will get a faster card and they do not run hot...

I am not trying to be a smart a$$. I have the GTX 470 in my sig but I just returned it for a 5850. The GTX 470 not only ran hot it made everything else hot. I could not even touch the back of my computer case, MOBO, or TV card. There is just no way that is a good thing. The card did play well. I though about more cooling but why?


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 20, 2010)

^ Sounds like a good idea to me. Saves a bit of money, too.


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 20, 2010)

What are some performance figures for the 5850? Is it compatible with an intel cpu?


----------



## Gabe63 (Apr 20, 2010)

It is a good upgrade. It will work well with your system. Save heat and get a big performance improvement. 

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2848


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks pretty good... But that sounds like an system upgrade in itself, so I think I'll go forward with CPU liquid cooling but have a system that is up for far more than just the cpu, then get myself a new GPU and get some waterblocks for that and then have some fun overclocking 

At 370 ish dollars, what are some other cards that are at the same price range?


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe the GTX 285? But the 5850 is flawless for its price.


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I'll go for the 5850... Should I go gigabyte? Or something ells, asus is most expensive... Whats the difference anyway? (Powercolor / HIS / Gigabyte / Asus, from lowest to highest price, all around the 350 dollar mark (AUD is very close to USD)

Also I have a choice of fans. What brand should I get? The brands I can choose from are: Ritno, Coolmaster, Thermaltake, Noctua and Antec, all within reasonable price of each other.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, Noctua's are high-quality, but they're ugly mothers. Out of all of those, I'd think that the Cooler Masters have highest CFM/Noise ratio. (Cooler Master R4?) I'd trust Gigabyte and ASUS. ASUS is very high quality AFAIK, so the extra 10-15$ is usually worth it, but anything more than that is a little overpriced.


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't see an R4, but there is a rifle bearing blade fan?

anyway, I don't really care about aesthetics when it comes to a fan that I will mount on a radiator to cool my pc  
ASUS is 36 dollars more than the gigabyte version of the GPU... gigabyte is about 5 dollars more than the other two... will 36 dollars be worth it?


----------



## linkin (Apr 21, 2010)

Well. I would recommend XFX for the double lifetime warranty. I think you also get a digital download key for DiRT 2.


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 21, 2010)

I have chosen to go for the suggested Noctua brand. I'm getting 3 Noctua NF-S12CFLX 120mm fans which will be providing the cooling for the liquid.

I just read that in the computer whilst being water cooled the parts that are may get as cold as that there may be evaporation on the tubs and waterblocks... Could that really happen? I think that the blocks will be too hot and the liquid can only be cooled to surrounding temperatures, unless I stick the radiator in a fridge which I'm not planning to do...


----------



## just a noob (Apr 21, 2010)

davidandersson said:


> I have chosen to go for the suggested Noctua brand. I'm getting 3 Noctua NF-S12CFLX 120mm fans which will be providing the cooling for the liquid.
> 
> I just read that in the computer whilst being water cooled the parts that are may get as cold as that there may be evaporation on the tubs and waterblocks... Could that really happen? I think that the blocks will be too hot and the liquid can only be cooled to surrounding temperatures, unless I stick the radiator in a fridge which I'm not planning to do...



You won't get condensation, unless you're going below ambient temperature(also, don't stick the radiator in the fridge, you'll just end up with a dead fridge). But, for a while(maybe even a month) you will notice a drop in water levels, even after being properly bled(there are pockets of air that will come out slowly) and when that happens, just top off the reservoir with more distilled water


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds fair enough...

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone would fine it useful if I wrote about how I installed the liquid cooling system?


----------



## davidandersson (Apr 30, 2010)

I have looked into this further and have found that there are numerous different brands that don't look too bad. Since I have gotten a new GPU (ATI 5850) I have also had to change the water block around. Below are links to the website were i would like to get the parts from. What should I get? (links go to searches that list the different hardware):

Safety Kit

CPU Water Block

GPU Water Block

Pump

The different hose sizes don't matter because I can get metal bits that make the size change. The price is also not too relevant. The total budget would be at around 400 dollars.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 30, 2010)

You don't want that thermaltake crap, just plug the tach end of the pump into your motherboard header, and have the bios set to shutoff if it drops to 0
cpu block
Gpu block


----------

